

If you could ask Rob Hewson a question (Paradroid etc)... - LCDninja

I backed Rob Hewsons Hints &amp; Tips for Videogame Pioneers to a level I get five questions to ask &amp; they&#x27;ll be published in the book (with the answers).<p>In case you don&#x27;t remember - Hewson published Paradroid etc. etc.<p>I just got the &quot;Last notice. Don&#x27;t delay!&quot; email from Kickstarter asking for my questions. I&#x27;ve got nothing.<p>Apparently I can target each of these five questions to one of the following people (e.g. one for Steve Turner another for Rob Hewson):<p>Andrew Hewson, Steve Turner, Mike Male, Raffaele Cecco, Dominic Robinson, Andreas Axelsson, Fredrik Liliegren, Olof Gustafsson, Barry Simpson, Stewart Gilray, Paul Chamberlain, Oliver Frey, Roger Kean Ben Daglish, Jeroen Tell, Gari Biasillo, Jonathan Dunn, Nick Jones.<p>p.s. I asked for help on both Twitter &amp; Reddit - I&#x27;m hoping Hacker news can come to the rescue. I have been a LONG time lurker here. Please help.
======
LCDninja
FYI for completeness… this is what I went with:

1) Do you think there is a future in paid apps on mobile? 2) Marketing,
Gameplay, Graphics : Choose two. 3) How important is it to build relationships
with the press? 4) Do you think game piracy benefits or destroys the industry?
5) How can an indy dev just starting out best measure success?

